# Extended Weekend...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Yep it's Tuesday morning and I'm already thinking about the weekend. Captain Mike emailed me that he was coming in town to shoot BBSP Friday morning. I think I'm going to take a hiatus day from work and join him.

Anyone else feel like giving in to temptation before the weekend crowds get there?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Yep it's Tuesday morning and I'm already thinking about the weekend. Captain Mike emailed me that he was coming in town to shoot BBSP Friday morning. I think I'm going to take a hiatus day from work and join him.
> 
> Anyone else feel like giving in to temptation before the weekend crowds get there?


I may join you if you don't mind another Nikon guy. Isn't it supposed to be raining on Friday???


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Rusty, If I can squeeze it into my hectic retired life schedule, I might try to meet up with y'all, but don't count on it. It seems these days, I can't/don't get started before 10AM! 

Mike


----------



## samurai_ag (Mar 31, 2008)

i should have figured from our conversation today that you couldn't refrain...


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I am in for Friday as well. Hopefully the rain holds off until later in the day. Where will you guys be starting out?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Count me and one more shooter in for Friday. I'll be able to go shoot in the morning, but will have to come back to work after noon :-(


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

You can just leave your D3 and 600mm with me if you like Seeya there. PM sent.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'll be right up! 

*sigh*

y'all have fun. 

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, I'm off friday morning too..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wish I can go. I have to work. Boo Boo Lip


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Boy, y'all are making it tough on me. I'm scheduled to shoot a baseball game Thursday afternoon, and a softball game in Sugar Land Friday afternoon.

But, if'n it ain't stormin', I'll be there.

What time and where is the meet up spot?

If it rains, I guess I can always take a nap before heading out to see if the ball game is on or not.

By the way, it should be a real good game - Fort Bend Baptist Academy vs St Agness Varsity Softball. The game is supposed to start at 4:30 at FBBA. I think you will definitely get your monies worth.

Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It's not looking good for tomorrow. Pretty heavy chance of rain and it looks like they are expecting the majority of it in the morning. I'll probably just come in and work all day tomorrow and plan on doing BBSP on Saturday morning.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I'm an optomist so I believe the rains will subside giving us a good 3 or 4 hour shooting window with spectacular clouds and possibly lightning for some dramatic sunrise shots. So with that being the case, I am still going to go. I plan on being there by 6:00am. Of course if it's absolutely pouring when I wake up I will probably rethink my decision. Saturday is out for me. Taking the wife out in the boat that morning for the first time in months. Rain or shine. 
So what's happening right now at High Island? Did I wait too long and miss all of the action again or do you think they are still on the nests? I may try that Sunday if it's still going on. Either that or blue bonnets in Brenham.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Rats!

*Tonight*...Mostly cloudy. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the evening...then a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Breezy. Lows in the mid 60s. Southeast winds 15 to 25 mph.

*Friday*...Mostly cloudy until late afternoon then becoming partly cloudy. Showers and thunderstorms likely in the morning...then a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the lower 70s. West winds 10 to 15 mph in the morning becoming north in the afternoon. Chance of rain 60 percent in the morning decreasing to 20 percent in the afternoon.

I think it will be a morning time decision for me as well. That's wwhat I get for choosing a project titled "Wet".


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess I'll find out just how weatherproof the D200 really is. I forgot about the "wet" topic too. Thanks for the reminder. Tomorrow could offer up some good opportunity for that one.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Okay, now you've got me wanting to go again!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Shucks, it's sprinkling rain here at the house now. This could mess up my plans too.
If I go, I should be there around 7ish.

Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm going Saturday Morning for sure. If you guys change your minds for Saturday I'll be there around 9am.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Well I'm an optomist so I believe the rains will subside giving us a good 3 or 4 hour shooting window with spectacular clouds and possibly lightning for some dramatic sunrise shots. So with that being the case, I am still going to go. I plan on being there by 6:00am. Of course if it's absolutely pouring when I wake up I will probably rethink my decision. Saturday is out for me. Taking the wife out in the boat that morning for the first time in months. Rain or shine.
> 
> So what's happening right now at High Island? Did I wait too long and miss all of the action again or do you think they are still on the nests? I may try that Sunday if it's still going on. Either that or blue bonnets in Brenham.


High island will be happening until mid-May. This is the best time to go out there - everything should be hatching now. I'm probably going to head out there Saturday or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Now I'm out for tomorrow as well due to work and Captain Mike headed to Aransas due to the weather. Just wasn't meant to be. Maybe Saturday...


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm still planning on heading down there tomorrow. I'm also planning on going Saturday morning as well. I'll get in touch with you tomorrow and we can plan to meet up if you would like. I'm also planning on hitting High Island Saturday or Sunday evening, maybe both. You should go there also if you have a chance. This is the only time of year you can go shoot there. The baby spoonbills are something to see.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm, still planning to head to BBSP tomorrow if the weather allows.
I'll check the board early in the morning to see if anyone has posted a change of plans.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If I go, it will probably be after the front passes..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just got back from Aransas this evening! Windy out there and rainy already. The dunes from what I saw were nice and white. I almost hit a family of deer in the road outside of Rockport. There was a 4 pointer in there too. Yeah I was that close. Scared the dickens out of me. 
Saturday I'm going to try to find where the pink is at H.I.
Spoonbills have to be my favorite.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It's raining and lightening and thundering like crazy at 4:30am but I think it's going to blow over. I am going even if it's just for the ride. It still beats the heck out of work.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'll pass on this morning. Last time I was up there after a decent rain I was a mud ball by the time I left.. I'll do chores today so maybe I can play tomorrow.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

After the front blasted through, I went on down anyway. Park was almost EMPTY. Me and one guy with a bicycle was it. Walked 40 acre lake and never saw a soul, very little happenng until the bus load of kids showed up right as I was leaving.. Walked Elm lake next, when the sun came out gators started coming out like crazy. Never so so many gators at one time..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm jealous. I drove down there, sat in my truck waiting for the rain to stop and then had to rush back to town so I could spend the rest of the day at work. Didn't even take one single picture! I'll be down there tomorrow morning for sure and then maybe high island tomorrow evening.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Arlon,

More gators than ever??? Whoopeee!

Supposed to be clear tomorrow then P/C around sunset then overcast Sunday. Hmmmm what light to shoot?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

It's a catch 22.. Morning light was terrible and I forgot a flash for some fill. Almost every shot I took was into the sun. Later in the day would have been better but then the peps show up in droves and there isn't anything to take a picture of..

About 9:00 AM..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

wow that's a mood-filled photo Arlon. what a great perspective!

those clouds look like the same ones that soaked me this morning as i started watching my niece play her first game of soccer. needless to say, both the camera and me got out of the rain quick.

rosesm


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Wow! 9AM. That's when I got out of the truck and started getting gear together to walk around Elm Lake. I walked almost to the observatory tower, then turned back. The wind had just kicked into high gear, and I didn't have a jacket.

Arlon, I don't know how I missed you. Surely we must have passed on the road. I met a guy form the TPF (Labman Sid) and I spoke to him briefly in the parking lot where the kids were just unloading from the bus!

You didn't see a red Chevy truck with a TTMB Sheepie sticker on the back glass, did you?

Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Mike, saw and noticed the sheepie sticker/red truck in the lot on the back of elm lake. You must have been just ahead of me there and I didn't walk as far back as you did. Truck was still there when I left. I walked all the way around 40 acre and came on the kids a few minutes after they unloaded. I was parked right up front by the restrooms at 40 acre (black dodge quad cap with 2cool sheepie in the same place as yours).


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Yep, just missed ya. Sorry about that.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Now I know what vehicle to be on the lookout for!


----------

